# why so many furries gay? xD



## charlie58 (Jul 29, 2013)

hey guys, i was just wondering, why are so many furries gay or bi? why can't they be straight like me XP just kidding lol. but yeah why???


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 29, 2013)

Honestly I've no idea, but we can entertain some hypotheses. 

I don't think it's because of the young demographic. Though that certainly exaggerates it our community is significantly more orientation diverse than a control group of young people. 

-Perhaps lgbt people, who have already admitted to a significant deviation from 'normal' behaviour are more likely to admit to liking weird but trivial things like furries. 
-Perhaps because of the open and accepting atmosphere the furry community has to sexual deviation more people are prepared to admit their sexuality/ more lgbt are drawn to that atmosphere.

Anybody have any simpler ideas?


----------



## Jaxalope (Jul 29, 2013)

I dont know dood, but I find it odd myself, I'm straight and didnt realize how many people were gay till i got to these forums.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh Jesus fuck, not this thread again.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 29, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Oh Jesus fuck, not this thread again.



It will reappear and reappear until we finally find the answer.


----------



## Distorted (Jul 29, 2013)

Even though I'm gay, I wouldn't know what to tell you. It may be something that might have happened near the founding of the fandom. Perhaps some early associations that may have stuck over the decades.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 29, 2013)

Why so many newbies make stupid threads?


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 29, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> It will reappear and reappear until we finally find the answer.



But that's just it. We find the answer _every fucking time_.


----------



## Jaxalope (Jul 29, 2013)

Saliva said:


> But that's just it. We find the answer _every fucking time_.


Just sticky a thread so no one asks anymore, people will always ask this question.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 29, 2013)

Jaxalope said:


> Just sticky a thread so no one asks anymore



Ohohohoho, if only it was so simple.

No. Fucktards will _FIND A WAY_ to "miss" useful stickies.


----------



## Jaxalope (Jul 29, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Ohohohoho, if only it was so simple.
> 
> No. Fucktards will _FIND A WAY_ to "miss" useful stickies.



I would be forcing people with links, shove them down them throats of the nooblets.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 29, 2013)

Why so many threads about sexuality?



Seekrit said:


> Why so many newbies make stupid threads?



Brave words for one so new. :V


----------



## Machine (Jul 29, 2013)

charlie58 said:


> hey guys, i was just wondering, why are so many furries gay or bi? why can't they be straight like me XP just kidding lol. but yeah why???


Because you touch yourself at night.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 29, 2013)

Saliva said:


> But that's just it. We find the answer _every fucking time_.


I don't think we could ever find a definite answer. Just reasons for perhaps why.
Is this thread's appearance that big a deal? I mean, even if its been here before, is it really hurting anything?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 29, 2013)

charlie58 said:


> hey guys, i was just wondering, why are so many furries gay or bi? why can't they be straight like me XP just kidding lol. but yeah why???



Aka 

don't hit on me silly furries XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD lol .etc


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 29, 2013)

If you want an honest answer, hot male anthros everywhere, and the furry commune is really a place to be yourself.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 29, 2013)

Saliva said:


> But that's just it. We find the answer _every fucking time_.



No answer has been evidentially supported, or probably ever will be. 

Out of interest though, did most lgbt people here discover they were lgbt before or after they took an interest in furrydom? 
I discovered it after.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 29, 2013)

They few furries a knew before getting in the fandom were gay, hm i don't have any idea


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 29, 2013)

I've seen a lot of people come out as gay _after_ joining the fandom.


----------



## Distorted (Jul 29, 2013)

Questioning before the fandom, a definite yes after getting involved........though I wouldn't blame that on furry. I blame DragonCon....

I was not prepared...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 29, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Questioning before the fandom, a definite yes after getting involved........though I wouldn't blame that on furry. I blame DragonCon....
> 
> I was not prepared...



what happened


----------



## charlie58 (Jul 29, 2013)

thank you fallowfox for answering my question but a lot of you guys are dicks! >=(


----------



## Azure (Jul 29, 2013)

nobody cares


----------



## charlie58 (Jul 29, 2013)

i care azure


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 29, 2013)

charlie58 said:


> thank you fallowfox for answering my question but a lot of you guys are dicks! >=(



Some of us have them, some of us like them. Be careful now, I could potentially shag your entire family.


----------



## Azure (Jul 29, 2013)

charlie58 said:


> i care azure


no you dont

you just posted the same thread that if you bothered to do a search you would have found a million of the exact same discussion

you couldnt even "care" enough to do that


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 29, 2013)

charlie58 said:


> thank you fallowfox for answering my question but a lot of you guys are dicks! >=(


Why do you type like a girl?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 29, 2013)

charlie58 said:


> hey guys, i was just wondering, why are so many furries gay or bi? why can't they be straight like me XP just kidding lol. but yeah why???


Because the variety of cock is amazing to them.


----------



## Distorted (Jul 29, 2013)

Gibby said:


> what happened



All I can care to recall are...

Tails
Alcohol
A Cross-dressing friend
Video Cameras
Hobos
And hand checks

Something major happened to me those 3 short days and when I came back I was very different. If I told you more then I'm sure this thread would be locked.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 29, 2013)

Distorted said:


> All I can care to recall are...
> 
> Tails
> Alcohol
> ...



Fuck the thread, DETAILS MAN.


----------



## charlie58 (Jul 29, 2013)

wow azure, someone has their panties in a bunch today xD  and Imperial Impact i don't type like a girl! why would you say that?  also d.batty there's a variety of tits and vag too


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 29, 2013)

Noah Webster must be rolling in his grave.


----------



## Distorted (Jul 29, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Fuck the thread, DETAILS MAN.



Long story short...

My  friends dragged me to DragonCon in an effort to get me out of my shell.  What followed was a very chaotic weekend where my friend got me drunk  and had me videotape him in a rather suggestive crossdressing attire and  we wound up walking the night meeting all kinds of people ranging from  hobos to self-proclaimed moguls. We slept together that night and  despite all his teasing and gesturing, nothing happened.  There was a  lot of porn, a lot of strange smells, and many conflicting thoughts and  emotions. Not to mention I was getting treated like a pet the entire  time because I was wearing a tail. 

When I came back from the  trip I didn't realize the things I had did. I was the creepy wierd guy  that I hated seeing so much. Not only that but I kinda had a  confirmation that maybe I wasn't straight. My friend crawled back to his  otaku styled room and didn't really speak to me much afterward, despite  my drunken confessions to him. He still has the recording I did of him  along with all the creepy comments I was making during. It all felt very  surreal. The only other person who knows of the weekend always teases  me about it. Now I have this mysterious reputation at the anime club at  my college, and people keep asking me about the guy that I went with. 

I  wasn't prepared for that type of thing, nor was I capable of  controlling myself. It's something that I like to keep buried and  unknown to most people.


----------



## Azure (Jul 29, 2013)

charlie58 said:


> wow azure, someone has their panties in a bunch today xD  and Imperial Impact i don't type like a girl! why would you say that?  also d.batty there's a variety of tits and vag too


i dont wear panties

and the only thing i bunch is my fists

before i start punching


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 29, 2013)

Azure said:


> i dont wear panties
> 
> and the only thing i bunch is my fists
> 
> before i start punching



THIS NIGGA!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 29, 2013)

charlie58 said:


> why would you say that?


Lack of grammar.


----------



## Troj (Jul 29, 2013)

Some hypotheses:

*The community's general openness and tolerance allows people to explore and experiment with different facets of their identity.
*Fursuiting and fursona-creation allow for gender-bending, and maybe gender-bending in those areas makes people reflect on their identity more.
*Species-bending might open the door to playing with or questioning other aspects of one's identity or self.
*Gay and bi men may be more sensitive and gentle, and this lends itself to being into cute, fuzzy critters.

When thinking about all the porn, I run into a kind of chicken-or-egg dilemma: Does the fandom have so much porn because the fandom has so many gay and bi men, or did all the porn help to draw in the gay and bi dudes?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 29, 2013)

charlie58 said:


> wow azure, someone has their panties in a bunch today xD  and Imperial Impact i don't type like a girl! why would you say that?  also d.batty there's a variety of tits and vag too


No there isn't.  Tits are tits and vajayjays are vajayjays.  But the Wang, so many different shapes, sizes, and colors.  I have a stiffy just thinking about it.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 29, 2013)

d.batty said:


> No there isn't.  Tits are tits and vajayjays are vajayjays.  But the Wang, so many different shapes, sizes, and colors.  I have a stiffy just thinking about it.



What about those sergals? Don't they have crazy clits or something?


----------



## Aetius (Jul 29, 2013)

charlie58 said:


> hey guys, i was just wondering, why are so many furries gay or bi? why can't they be straight like me XP just kidding lol. but yeah why???



What an intrinsic and well thought out of thread.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 29, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> What about those sergals? Don't they have crazy clits or something?



Prehensile clitoral hoods are for practicing calligraphy.


----------



## Machine (Jul 29, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Prehensile clitoral hoods are for practicing calligraphy.


Okay that's a scary thought.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 29, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> What about those sergals? Don't they have crazy clits or something?


Minty sums up their abilities clearly in my sig.


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 29, 2013)

Machine said:


> Okay that's a scary thought.



I'm just jealous I can't do it with my penis. My boring, human penis.


----------



## cause the rat (Jul 29, 2013)

Like a bunch of primates flinging bi-products at each other. Ya'll are pathetic. You should be happy a newbe decided to post. Give's you all the chance to cover yourselves with each other's shit. 

Now back on topic.


Being strait I can honestly say playing dress up is not appealing to most strait men. Probably stereotyping as hell but gay men seem to be more creative and outgoing with personal expression than strait men are.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 29, 2013)

cause the rat said:


> Like a bunch of primates flinging bi-products at each other. Ya'll are pathetic. You should be happy a newbe decided to post. Give's you all the chance to cover yourselves with each other's shit.



Where the fuck did that come from?


----------



## Icky (Jul 30, 2013)

Best explanation I've seen: nothing accentuates the male ass like a tail.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 30, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> What about those sergals? Don't they have crazy clits or something?


What the fuck is a sergal? You mean servals?


----------



## Monocled Unicorn (Jul 30, 2013)

cause the rat said:


> Being strait I can honestly say playing dress up is not appealing to most strait men. Probably stereotyping as hell but gay men seem to be more creative and outgoing with personal expression than strait men are.



I have to disagree with this.

Being *straight* doesn't mean you can't enjoy personal expression in any form you so choose.

To throw my two cents in, I'd say it's because furries as a whole are a pretty big melting pot. We don't exclude many individuals, and we have many different kinds of people--all the different species we have running around that people choose to associate with should be a shining example of that.


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 30, 2013)

Troj said:


> Some hypotheses:
> 
> *The community's general openness and tolerance allows people to explore and experiment with different facets of their identity.
> *Fursuiting and fursona-creation allow for gender-bending, and maybe gender-bending in those areas makes people reflect on their identity more.
> ...


Obviously the real reason is, like being gay, furry is a disease, a terrible disease.

To the idiot not realizing this is a joke: this is a joke you idiot


> When thinking about all the porn, I run into a kind of chicken-or-egg dilemma: Does the fandom have so much porn because the fandom has so many gay and bi men, or did all the porn help to draw in the gay and bi dudes?


Please don't tell us what you think about while you masturbate.


Icky said:


> Best explanation I've seen: nothing accentuates the male ass like a tail.


Hey, you got away from DD!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 30, 2013)

cause the rat said:


> Like a bunch of primates flinging bi-products at each other. Ya'll are pathetic. You should be happy a newbe decided to post. Give's you all the chance to cover yourselves with each other's shit.
> 
> Now back on topic.
> 
> ...


how cute, it spells straight as strait.


----------



## Icky (Jul 30, 2013)

d.batty said:


> What the fuck is a sergal? You mean servals?



...Wait, really?


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 30, 2013)

Icky said:


> Best explanation I've seen: nothing accentuates the male ass like a tail.



Well be sure to wear one when I come for a visit :v


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 30, 2013)

Icky said:


> ...Wait, really?


Lol XD


----------



## powderhound (Jul 30, 2013)

OK I’ll play. 
I think a lot of people find the fandom as a substitute for conventional social interaction. It may be they don’t fit in well with typical social circles, have eccentric personalities/ interests, are shy, have interpersonal issues understanding themselves, etc. Many “geekdoms” are comprised of such individuals but furry plays directly towards and handles identity very differently. For example IRL raptros is a typical 15 year old, alone in the kitchen, with a cowboy hat. Online he’s a powerful dragon with (insert all that fursona stuff people agonize over). Furry allows people to present their idealized self online, which breaks down social barriers, changes ones perception of self and, interestingly, the same principles can be extended to real life via fursuiting. I think LGBT people are more likely to feel isolated and struggle with identity to a greater degree than their conventional straight counterparts.  Therefore it makes sense to me that we would see more of them in a fandom like furry. Particularly because it is such an intensely accepting group. 

Obviously this is a gross generalization. For example some people might get into things like suiting for the exact opposite reasons (they are gregarious and like to perform). However as I think about it the above is one of many reasons I think the fandom draws in a younger, more awkward and LGBT crowd.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 30, 2013)

powderhound said:


> OK Iï¿½ll play.
> 
> I think a lot of people find the fandom as a substitute for conventional social interaction. It may be they donï¿½t fit in well with typical social circles, have eccentric personalities/ interests, are shy, have interpersonal issues understanding themselves, etc. Many ï¿½geekdomsï¿½ are comprised of such individuals but furry plays directly towards and handles identity very differently. For example IRL raptros is a plane looking 15 year old, alone in the kitchen, with a cowboy hat. Online heï¿½s a powerful dragon with (insert all that fursona stuff people agonize over). Furry allows people to present their idealized self online, which breaks down social barriers, chances ones perception of self and, interestingly, the same principles can be extended to real life via fursuiting. I think LGBT people are more likely to feel isolated and struggle with identity to a greater degree than their conventional straight counterparts.  Therefore it makes sense to me that we would see more of them in a fandom like furry. Particularly because it is such an intensely accepting group.
> 
> Obviously this is a gross generalization. For example some people might get into things like suiting for the exact opposite reasons (they are gregarious and like to perform). However as I think about it the above is one of many reasons I think the fandom draws in a younger, more awkward, LGBT crowd.



There. That's the reason.

It's been the reason for the last thirty threads just like this and it always will be.

I think we're done here. Hopefully we're done here. Like, for good.


----------



## powderhound (Jul 30, 2013)

Yay! I got it. Now what do I win?


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 30, 2013)

powderhound said:


> OK Iï¿½ll play.
> I think a lot of people find the fandom as a substitute for conventional social interaction. It may be they donï¿½t fit in well with typical social circles, have eccentric personalities/ interests, are shy, have interpersonal issues understanding themselves, etc. Many ï¿½geekdomsï¿½ are comprised of such individuals but furry plays directly towards and handles identity very differently. For example IRL raptros is a typical 15 year old, alone in the kitchen, with a cowboy hat. Online heï¿½s a powerful dragon with (insert all that fursona stuff people agonize over). Furry allows people to present their idealized self online, which breaks down social barriers, changes ones perception of self and, interestingly, the same principles can be extended to real life via fursuiting. I think LGBT people are more likely to feel isolated and struggle with identity to a greater degree than their conventional straight counterparts.  Therefore it makes sense to me that we would see more of them in a fandom like furry. Particularly because it is such an intensely accepting group.
> 
> Obviously this is a gross generalization. For example some people might get into things like suiting for the exact opposite reasons (they are gregarious and like to perform). However as I think about it the above is one of many reasons I think the fandom draws in a younger, more awkward and LGBT crowd.


*claps*
Surprisingly well thought out and logical.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 30, 2013)

powderhound said:


> Yay! I got it. Now what do I win?



The same exact thread a month later.


----------



## bkatt500 (Jul 30, 2013)

Icky said:


> Best explanation I've seen: nothing accentuates the male ass like a tail.


Can't say I disagree.  :B


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 30, 2013)

powderhound said:


> For example IRL raptros is a typical 15 year old, alone in the kitchen, with a cowboy hat. Online he’s a powerful dragon with (insert all that fursona stuff people agonize over).


Heh.

On the contary though, I'd have to ask what you would define as "typical". Since, I personally IRL am not shy or any of the other stereotypes of young followers of these geek fandoms. Though this does not invalidate your claim, there are many 15 year olds like that in geek fandoms.

(Just FYI I didn't take anything you said personally)


----------



## bkatt500 (Jul 30, 2013)

Icky said:


> ...Wait, really?


Servals do not have prehensile clitorises.  Hyenas have dick-clits though.  It's fascinating and rather painful sounding when it comes to giving birth.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Jul 30, 2013)

Probably because a lot of them go to jail.

And when you go to jail, you never turn back, because if you do.

Good luck.


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 30, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Heh.
> 
> On the contary though, I'd have to ask what you would define as "typical". Since, I personally IRL am not shy or any of the other stereotypes of young followers of these geek fandoms. Though this does not invalidate your claim, there are many 15 year olds like that in geek fandoms.
> 
> (Just FYI I didn't take anything you said personally)


Take off your hat. You don't wear hats inside.


bkatt500 said:


> Servals do not have prehensile clitorises.  Hyenas have dick-clits though.  It's fascinating and rather painful sounding when it comes to giving birth.


Sergals and Servals are different things.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 30, 2013)

Inciatus said:


> Take off your hat. You don't wear hats inside.


Shush. :V


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 30, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Shush. :V


No, take off your hat. It is bad manners to have it on inside.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 30, 2013)

The answer as to "Why" there are so many "non straight" people in the furry community is best answered by going all the way back to the very beginning. Furry started out in the science fiction community as nothing more than a sub-section/common interest (no japan our beginning and existence had fuck all to do with you so stop trying to claim otherwise). Kind of like how you might find a sub section in Anime that specifically likes mechanized robot things. Anyway, when we went from Proto Furry, to actual furry there were two main things that happened.

The main thing that happened is that Furry in it's beginning was one of the very few beginning places that accepted the gay community. They found when acceptance was so...hard to come by that furries just didn't care. That on it's own is grand and fine and dandy. There were also a few rather maligned events...events that misrepresented the community and in doing so brought in a good portion of fetish oriented people.

We never got over either things. We never closed our doors to the gay community (even though the Burned Furs tried) and as such we had it as an early start. It became very easy btw, for gays to express themselves through homoerotica within our community due to whole anthro-animal aspect. This is a super generalized version.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 30, 2013)

Inciatus said:


> No, take off your hat. It is bad manners to have it on inside.


I don't see how having one on would offend anyone in any way, shape or form.

No one has given a shit before you mentioned it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 30, 2013)

Raptros said:


> I don't see how having one on would offend anyone in any way, shape or form.
> 
> No one has given a shit before you mentioned it.



Arbitrary social constructs are fun!


----------



## Zeitzbach (Jul 30, 2013)

Trpdwarf said:


> The answer as to "Why" there are so many "non straight" people in the furry community is best answered by going all the way back to the very beginning. Furry started out in the science fiction community as nothing more than a sub-section/common interest (no japan our beginning and existence had fuck all to do with you so stop trying to claim otherwise). Kind of like how you might find a sub section in Anime that specifically likes mechanized robot things. Anyway, when we went from Proto Furry, to actual furry there were two main things that happened.
> 
> The main thing that happened is that Furry in it's beginning was one of the very few beginning places that accepted the gay community. They found when acceptance was so...hard to come by that furries just didn't care. That on it's own is grand and fine and dandy. There were also a few rather maligned events...events that misrepresented the community and in doing so brought in a good portion of fetish oriented people.
> 
> We never got over either things. We never closed our doors to the gay community (even though the Burned Furs tried) and as such we had it as an early start. It became very easy btw, for gays to express themselves through homoerotica within our community due to whole anthro-animal aspect. This is a super generalized version.



TIL

Clapclap.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 30, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Arbitrary social constructs are fun!


Indeed they are. Some are unnecessary if you ask me.


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 30, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Indeed they are. Some are unnecessary if you ask me.


Yes and sometimes they are silly and don't make much sense. Now, take off your damn hat.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jul 30, 2013)

So many furries are gay because at least two previous threads in this forum searchable by google have explained why so many furries are (or are not) gay. Also a man named Merlino allegedly advertising in a sex magazine for ConFurence 8. Combine that with the false comfort called the hugbox, and you have a bug zapper for impressionable youth trying to express who they really are, but getting sucked down in a dark, fuzzy pit.

That or gay men like fuzzy things.


----------



## powderhound (Jul 30, 2013)

Raptros said:


> On the contrary though, I'd have to ask what you would define as "typical".


While you may not be, your appearance in the picture was ‘typical.’ The basic point was you don’t stand out. You don’t look like the captain of the football team, prom queen, or one of the edgy cool kids… it’s a very introverted picture and would go unnoticed amidst all the other similar pictures in any yearbook. Conversely if you had a class photo that included you in the form of your avatar, no one would even notice the captain of the football team even if his hair was on fire. The avatar makes a different first impression than the photo. 

I picked it as an example because it’s a pretty normal picture and I wanted to keep things neutral. A better example would be someone very overweight, with scraggly facial hair, acne and overall poor hygiene who’s fursona is the complete opposite. But then someone might get offended.  



Raptros said:


> Since, I personally IRL am not shy or any of the other stereotypes of young followers of these geek fandoms.


I know. That’s why you were the PC example. 

However to prove it I’m afraid you will now have to reference a different picture to validate your point. Pouty cowboy hat is sticking at the moment. 

That’s a nice hat BTW. Without it you might get skin cancer. Sounds to me like Incaintus is trying to off you. My mom is always hassling me to take of my hat. I don’t really get it either.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 30, 2013)

TL;DR

Possibly because most heterosexuals such as myself are used to being "normal", while lgbt/intersex/etc people are used to being "different". So heterosexuals are less likely to admit deviations from the norm like being into anthro stuff. Also a lot of conservative Christians will try brainwashing you from birth to think furry is a sin, so a lot of Christians deny it and don't join the fandom. And trust me, it works pretty damn well.


----------



## Hewge (Jul 30, 2013)

Lots are gay, but a lot more are straight.

Weird.


----------



## Neon Poi (Jul 30, 2013)

I think there's a couple of reasons for this,
Anonymity and the general culture of the fandom promotes honesty about this kind of thing. There's next to no reason to be in the closet. So it's not clear how much more gay than average the fandom is compared to the general population which hides this kind of stuff. Being gay makes things more difficult for some. Being socially isolated and excluded, being bullied, etc. are all prevalent themes. This social exclusion makes the internet a more appealing, safer, and easier place to make friends for some. Being in a marginalized group also reduces the pull of "mainstream" hobbies and interests, which would make something "alternative" like being a furry an easier concept to swallow for someone who is used to living outside of the socially approved version of life.


----------



## MakiTakara (Jul 30, 2013)

I think Neon Poi has a good point, and in addition, in real life, where can you really find a feminine boy? Yes, they do exist, inb4"omg im a feminine boy"... but testosterone, a key component in the male physical makeup, does not lend itself to femininity. You can be a feminine male online. You can be attracted to feminine males online, because they exist online. For some, it stays at that point, and for others, once the door to sexuality with another male is open, they are free to explore sexuality with any other type of male from female with a penis and nearly nonexistent breasts to full blown masculine figures. Personally, I am not attracted to masculinity at all. I am attracted to males and females, but not submissive females and not dominant males. I have been with dominant, masculine males.... online only... but in general, I am not attracted to them. I call myself pansexual, because gender makes no difference in my selection of a mate or who I am sexually attracted to. That is not the true definition of pansexuality, but no definition fits me, and so I use the term pansexual.

At any rate, I think it is a combination of these factors primarily, and perhaps secondarily some of the answers others have offered.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 30, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> [This thread] will reappear and reappear until we finally find the answer.


Or until the universe collapses. Whichever comes first.

I still think it has a lot to do with the age group. I subscribe to the 'fluid sexuality' view that no one's sexuality is constant. And it's probably never more in flux than in the teen years. I think there's a feedback effect also. New furs see that there are so many lgbt people and they buy into it and continue the trend.


----------



## Distorted (Jul 30, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Or until the universe collapses. Whichever comes first.
> 
> I still think it has a lot to do with the age group. I subscribe to the 'fluid sexuality' view that no one's sexuality is constant. And it's probably never more in flux than in the teen years. I think there's a feedback effect also. New furs see that there are so many lgbt people and they buy into it and continue the trend.



I wish I could disagree with you, but I have noticed a similar occurence. It's something that has been taken way too far by some people. If I were to ever meet the person who said that their orientation and gender changes multiple times a day, I think I might go to jail. For murder. Because I would've beat them to a pulp for being outrageous.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 30, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I wish I could disagree with you, but I have noticed a similar occurence. It's something that has been taken way too far by some people. If I were to ever meet the person who said that their orientation and gender changes multiple times a day, I think I might go to jail. For murder. Because I would've beat them to a pulp for being outrageous.



I know a person who actually has a new religion every month... Most of them sound like a five-year-old came up with them after reading Harry Potter. She needs serious help.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jul 30, 2013)

A lot are Bi-sexual as well. Does that make them straight-up-gay?





pun.


----------



## Cain (Jul 30, 2013)

Close this.
Close it now.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Jul 30, 2013)

Read the comments and all I can say are two things:
1. I don't feel like thinking too much (aka I'm feeling lazy and I agree with everyone)
2. I'm bi


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 30, 2013)

We're furries. We're all bi or are gonna end up that way later, down the yiffity road of wonderbread. X3


----------



## charlie58 (Jul 30, 2013)

wow you guys are an interestng bunch! but Imperial Impact what you said about lacking grammer and typing like a girl is very sexist, my mom and dad tauht me to respect woman and plenty of girls type good. and i use grammer anyway so yeah.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 30, 2013)

Guys.

I'm getting the feeling that we have, once again, been bamboozled by a master ruseman.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 30, 2013)

charlie58 said:


> and i use grammer anyway so yeah.


How ironic.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 30, 2013)

charlie58 said:


> wow you guys are an interestng bunch! but Imperial Impact what you said about lacking grammer and typing like a girl is very sexist, my mom and dad tauht me to respect woman and plenty of girls type good. and i use grammer anyway so yeah.



OP, Stop posting.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 30, 2013)

charlie58 said:


> wow you guys are an interestng bunch! but Imperial Impact what you said about lacking grammer and typing like a girl is very sexist, my mom and dad tauht me to respect woman and plenty of girls type good. and i use grammer anyway so yeah.



Capital W. Comma after Wow. Capital B. Comma after Impact. It's spelled grammar, not grammer. Period after sexist, Capitalize My. It's taught not tauht. Replace woman with women. Comma after women. Replace good with well. Capitalize And. Capitalize I. It's grammar not grammer. Use anyways, not anyway. Comma after anyways.

Talk to me about spelling and grammar when you actually know how they work.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 30, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> Capital W. Comma after Wow. Capital B. Comma after Impact. It's spelled grammar, not grammer. Period after sexist, Capitalize My. It's taught not tauht. Replace woman with women. Comma after women. Replace good with well. Capitalize And. Capitalize I. It's grammar not grammer. Use anyways, not anyway. Comma after anyways.
> 
> Talk to me about spelling and grammar when you actually know how they work.




It's easier to redline the post.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 30, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> It's easier to redline the post.



On a real computer, yes. I'm currently stuck on a shitty little Android phone with a schizophrenic touch-screen. It would take me longer to redline than typing all that out. That's how shit this phone is.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Jul 30, 2013)

The Furry Fandom, due to the overwhelming presence of so much dog schlong, legendary knots and truly titanic bulges, radiates a gay aura that pulls in potential recruits. This, coupled with the fact that this whole outfit is a massive sausage fest, pretty much creates a gay utopia. 

The abnormal amount of straights in the fandom is a cause for concern. They are heretics. They have the audacity to be attracted to the female form, which, as everyone knows, is fucking repulsive.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 30, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> It will reappear and reappear until we finally find the answer.



The answer is 42, surely?


----------



## Hewge (Jul 30, 2013)

Has anyone tried just asking them yet?

Hey, furries, why you guys so gay?


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 30, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> On a real computer, yes. I'm currently stuck on a shitty little Android phone with a schizophrenic touch-screen. It would take me longer to redline than typing all that out. That's how shit this phone is.



My sympathies.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Jul 30, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Has anyone tried just asking them yet?
> 
> Hey, furries, why you guys so gay?



Oh please have you seen how sexy those lean body ah? And most of them are often naked! Oh yes damn those pink fuzzy fur. Please, oh gems.

:I


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 30, 2013)

Here's a better question: why do furries like rimjobs?

Why are foxes sluts?

Why are otters sluts?

What is it with furries and drawing dog penises on every anthro species?


----------



## Hewge (Jul 30, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Why are otters sluts?



HEY HEY. ONLY RIVER OTTERS ARE SLUTS.

OKAY?


----------



## Saga (Jul 30, 2013)

Gay furry pr0nz is mad sexy y0.


----------



## Aetius (Jul 30, 2013)

Hewge said:


> HEY HEY. ONLY RIVER OTTERS ARE SLUTS.
> 
> OKAY?



They are all sluts.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jul 30, 2013)

ya'll are the sluttiest sluts.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Jul 30, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Why are foxes sluts?
> *
> They are.*
> 
> ...



Everyone's a slut, deep down inside.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jul 30, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Hey, furries, why you guys so gay?



I dunno! Sometimes my schlong enjoys the company of other schlongs. Other days it wants vajay. Sometimes, it just wants both! You can't explain it!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 30, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Has anyone tried just asking them yet?
> 
> Hey, furries, why you guys so gay?



But I'm not D:


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 30, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Here's a better question: why do furries like rimjobs?
> 
> Why are foxes sluts?
> 
> ...



Furries like rimjobs? News to me.

As for the other questions: Furries are actually parasites shaped like dog dicks that turn their hosts into anthro sluts... DUH.


----------



## Sar (Jul 31, 2013)

The fandom is built on Cocks pointing to the sky all stacked on top of each other connected by butts.
Under those cocks is a butt!
That butt is connected by another cock,
and that butt is connected by another cock.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 31, 2013)

Is this thread just really lame gay jokes now?


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 31, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Is this thread just really lame gay jokes now?



No lame jokes, just gay ones. Being unable to walk isn't as funny. :V


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 31, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Is this thread just really lame gay jokes now?



I'm in that same thought.

I'm kinda surprised this hasn't been locked yet. It's just degenerated, as Saliva said, into "lame gay jokes".


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 31, 2013)

God, it feels like middle school all over again.


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 31, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> But I'm not D:


Yes you are, don't lie to yourself.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 31, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Hey, furries, why you guys so gay?


You tell us. Har har har.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 31, 2013)

charlie58 said:


> wow you guys are an interestng bunch! but Imperial Impact what you said about lacking grammer and typing like a girl is very sexist, my mom and dad tauht me to respect woman and plenty of girls type good. and i use grammer anyway so yeah.



Hey, I'm one of the rare girls of FAF and I'm honored to be chosen as a target of bad grammar I mean you should have seen my old writing skills, pure, horrid, hilarious work.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 31, 2013)

Maybe dogcocks attract men more than human cocks.

That or we just scare away all the women, end up in a fandom of horny men and they just settle for men as that's all they get. Men are easy sluts.

OR the furry fandumb could just be a secret guise to hide what's really within: The gay rights militia. They use the Fandom as a meeting place to plan secret missions like sabotaging the straights, assassinating key straight leaders, having gay RP sexy times, and raising riots.

Or.... not.


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 31, 2013)

I was just about to jump to the keyboard to type out that gay can mean lesbian as well, until I stopped and realized that there are almost no lesbian furries.

It all made sense when I remembered that most of the females in this community are straight white girls with a neon black-and-rainbow fox fursona.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 31, 2013)

Inciatus said:


> Yes you are, don't lie to yourself.



okay ):


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 31, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> rare girls of FAF



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



Zabrina said:


> I was just about to jump to the keyboard to type out that gay can mean lesbian as well, until I stopped and realized that there are almost no lesbian furries.



*AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## Joshkbosh (Jul 31, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> I was just about to jump to the keyboard to type out that gay can mean lesbian as well, until I stopped and realized that there are almost no lesbian furries.
> 
> It all made sense when I remembered that most of the females in this community are straight white girls with a neon black-and-rainbow fox fursona.



No lesbian furries? LOL! Your kidding right?


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Jul 31, 2013)

The females are either straight, bi, or pansexual, with little lesbian in the mix. Well that's at least what I encounter on furaffinity pages, because people like to display the FA group of their sexual orientation on their pages.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Jul 31, 2013)

There are lesbian furries... I met seven of them... all seven of them. :V


----------



## Seekrit (Jul 31, 2013)

Saliva said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> *AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*



Pretty much sums up how I feel. Well done, Saliva.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 1, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> The fandom is built on Cocks pointing to the sky all stacked on top of each other connected by butts.
> Under those cocks is a butt!
> That butt is connected by another cock,
> and that butt is connected by another cock.


I love your theory.


----------



## Khaki (Aug 1, 2013)

charlie58 said:


> hey guys, i was just wondering, why are so many furries gay or bi? why can't they be straight like me XP just kidding lol. but yeah why???




Penises, Penises everywhere.



Falaffel said:


> OR the furry fandumb could just be a secret guise to hide what's really within: The gay rights militia. They use the Fandom as a meeting place to plan secret missions like sabotaging the straights, assassinating key straight leaders, having gay RP sexy times, and raising riots.



You could be onto something there.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 1, 2013)

Why does this stupid fucking thread still exist?

It's clearly a troll thread, we've already "discovered" the answer, and now people are just derailing with penis jokes.


----------



## Khaki (Aug 1, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Why does this stupid fucking thread still exist?
> 
> It's clearly a troll thread, we've already "discovered" the answer, and now people are just derailing with penis jokes.



Because you made another post on it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 1, 2013)

Khaki said:


> Because you made another post on it.



I mean why is it not locked?

One post not made by me equals thirty more "L.O.L PEEPEE (=" posts.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 1, 2013)

Saliva said:


> I mean why is it not locked?
> 
> One post not made by me equals thirty more "L.O.L PEEPEE (=" posts.



Only in The Den could this happen.


----------



## MochiElZorro (Aug 1, 2013)

I stick by my theory of furries being parasitic mind-controlling dog dicks that turn people into horny furs in order to reproduce. Furries without dog dicks are just carrying a mutated form of the parasite. Also, it explains dicknipples, dickgirls, cocktails, multiple dicks, etc. :3


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 1, 2013)

See?

I just prevented thirty more of these.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 1, 2013)

Saliva said:


> One post not made by me equals thirty more "L.O.L PEEPEE (=" posts.



I share the same train of thought (unless I misinterpreted you horribly wrong).

I can't see why anyone would like these "i luav choclit and tv" or "haha benis DD" posts, save for the perpetrators and their mates.

As much as I like goofing off and general conversation, it really isn't that damn hard to hold up a standard of meaningfulness even if it's just for common/special interests. 

So y'all better pardon me for frequently criticising the crushing waves of stupidity.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 1, 2013)

MochiElZorro said:


> I stick by my theory of furries being parasitic mind-controlling dog dicks that turn people into horny furs in order to reproduce. Furries without dog dicks are just carrying a mutated form of the parasite. Also, it explains dicknipples, dickgirls, cocktails, multiple dicks, etc. :3



... and that's why this thread_ needs_ to get locked.


----------



## Corto (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeah this is terrible, so I'm locking it. But while I'm at it...



Saliva said:


> Why does this stupid fucking thread still exist?
> 
> It's clearly a troll thread, we've already "discovered" the answer, and now people are just derailing with penis jokes.



How fucking difficult is to use the report button? Do you think the staff goes reading your post history to check when you ask for a thread to get locked? Read the bloody rules, these completely worthless "inb4lock" posts are infractable, and only work to keep the worthless thread alive for even longer. If you want to complain about bad threads, make sure you're not spamming up the forums in the first place.


----------

